

Fantasy Advice: Passphrases - unpili
https://medium.com/@unplugged/fantasy-advice-passphrases-aa839cac02e0

======
xkcd-sucks
I thought this was going to be an article about using rule based attacks to
reduce the entropy in a passphrase and using statistics to reduce the entropy
in the dictionary...

